# If You Use The Caltrate Brand Of Calcium Which Form Do You Use



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I started with the Caltrate in the purple and white box and never switched from that form and I was just interested to know which form most are using to help to control the diarrhea. (I use the Sam's Club version of the Caltrate in the purple and white box exactly the same ingredients).Pink and white has Calcium Carbonate and Vitamin D.Purple and white had Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin D, Magnesium, Zinc, Copper, Manganese, and Boron.Of course I am relunctant to switch because of the great results but then I was thinking if Magnesium causes diarrhea in most I maybe able to reduce the dose if I took the one without the magnesium which I know does not cause me a problem in the low dose that is in the Caltrate.With the Caltrate in the purple and white box I must take 3 a day which is fine because I need the calcium to help prevent bone loss but I was just wondering which one most of you use if you use the Caltrate Brand.Linda


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Hi LindaI started with, and am still taking Caltrate 600+D in the pink and white bottle. I have seen the same at Sam's Club, but usually just get them at the drug store or grocery store or anywhere I have a coupon for. It has been a miracle for me and I usually only have to take ONE tablet at dinner time. Sometimes I will take one at lunch if I go out to eat, but that's rare. Thanks for all your help. God Bless, Cindy


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I've tried them both and they seem to work equally as well. I think the Calcium carbonate is the important ingredient.


----------



## GI Jane (Nov 10, 2000)

I have used the pink and white Caltrate, as well as a couple of different store brands. As long as I stay away from Magnesium I'm happy







LNAPE, I just want to say thanks personally for the information you have provided me in the past, and also the great job you continue to do in answering questions on this forum. SJ


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

GI Jane,Thanks for the pat on the back. Things have been a bit slower over here and I have had a chance to take a break but I do think a lot of people are missing the calcium thread and it could help. We will stick with it for a while longer to see if things pick up.Thanks Again,Linda


----------

